# Kaspersky hat neue Version des Staatstrojaners entdeckt



## DarkScorpion (18. Oktober 2011)

Die Antivirensoftwareschmiede Kaspersky hat eine neue Version des sogenannten Staatstrojaners entdeckt.
Das neue an der Version ist, das sie auch unter einem 64 Bit Windows funktioniert. Dazu muss unter anderem die Treibersignaturerkennung von Windows manipuliert werden. Des weiteren wird geäussert das bei dieser Version sich die Anti Viren software die Zähne ausbeissen wird, da dieser Trojaner auch die AV Programme manipulieren könne.

Eine weitere Erneuerung ist das der Trojaner nun auch mehr Programme als die alte version ablauschen kann. (genaue Liste siehe Quelle)

Eigene Meinung:
Meiner Meinung bekommt der Staat nun eine noch mächtigere Waffe an die Hand. Dies geht dann auch in meinen Augen echt zu weit, denn wenn erst solche Mittel zur Verfügung stehen werden sie sicherlich auch missbraucht. 

_Quelle: heise online - Kaspersky entdeckt neue Staatstrojaner-Version_


----------



## matty2580 (18. Oktober 2011)

War ja klar, dass nach einiger Zeit eine 64 Bit Version des Trojaner erscheint...
Ich kenne noch die Angst, die die Stasi mit dem Ausspionieren der eigenen Bevölkerung verbreitet hat.
Die heutigen Möglichkeiten eines (Bundes)-Trojaners wären ein feu... Traum jedes Stasi-Agenten gewesen.....


----------



## lunar19 (18. Oktober 2011)

Man man man, was die sich alles erlauben, dass kann doch nicht wahr sein


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Oktober 2011)

Da soll jemand noch behaupten Kaspersky sei nur ein besserer Pop up Blocker.
Bei den Entwickler unmöglich.


----------



## Dragon70 (18. Oktober 2011)

Was für eine frechheit, ich finde sowas nicht in Ordnung.


MFG Dragon


----------



## Ossiracer (18. Oktober 2011)

Gibts ne Möglichkeit um den Troja nicht ins System kommen zu lassen? Habe keine Lust drauf mich vom Staat ausspionieren zu lassen, auch wenn ich nichts (nja fast  ) zu verbergen habe.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Verstößt es eigentlich gegen die Rechte von MS, wenn der Staat deren Software manipuliert?


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Verstößt es eigentlich gegen die Rechte von MS, wenn der Staat deren Software manipuliert?



Wirklich eine sehr gute Frage.


----------



## spionkaese (18. Oktober 2011)

Muahahaha | Kaspersky entdeckt neue Staatstrojaner-V... | heise security news-Foren


----------



## riotmilch (18. Oktober 2011)

Orwell lässt grüßen


----------



## ph1driver (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Verstößt es eigentlich gegen die Rechte von MS, wenn der Staat deren Software manipuliert?


 


Würde mal sagen ja, so lange MS da nicht einwilligt ist es ja auch ein Eingriff/Änderung in deren SW.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Oktober 2011)

Interessant ist dabei nur wie Kaspersky angeblich an den Trojaner gekommen sein soll.
Schliesslich muss doch der Einsatz gerichtlich erlaubt werden!

Lustig ist auch: Sollte der Trojaner tatsächlich den Zertifikatsspeicher manipulieren können, dann wird z.B. das Onlinebanking, dank dem Staat, ne ganze Ecke unsicher.
Ganz abgesehen von anderen auf zertifikatbasierenden Verbindungen....

STASI 2.0

EDIT: Warum nennt Kaspersky nicht die Dateien oder aber den Treiber der installiert wird?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2011)

"Des weiteren wird geäussert das bei dieser Version sich die Anti Viren  software die Zähne ausbeissen wird, da dieser Trojaner auch die AV  Programme manipulieren könne."

Wenn das so einfach geht - warum funktionieren dann überhaupt AV Programme - das könnte doch dann jeder Trojaner/Virus tun...

Und den Zertifikatsspeicher manipulieren na dann gute Nacht


----------



## Hannesjooo (18. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Muahahaha | Kaspersky*entdeckt*neue*Staatstrojaner-V... | heise security news-Foren


 
Zu geil!


----------



## spionkaese (18. Oktober 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Interessant ist dabei nur wie Kaspersky angeblich an den Trojaner gekommen sein soll.
> Schliesslich muss doch der Einsatz gerichtlich erlaubt werden!
> 
> Lustig ist auch: Sollte der Trojaner tatsächlich den Zertifikatsspeicher manipulieren können, dann wird z.B. das Onlinebanking, dank dem Staat, ne ganze Ecke unsicher.
> ...


 Woher sie den haben? Guck dir meinen letzten Link an.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Des weiteren wird geäussert das bei dieser Version sich die Anti Viren  software die Zähne ausbeissen wird, da dieser Trojaner auch die AV  Programme manipulieren könne."
> 
> Wenn das so einfach geht - warum funktionieren dann überhaupt AV Programme - das könnte doch dann jeder Trojaner/Virus tun...
> 
> Und den Zertifikatsspeicher manipulieren na dann gute Nacht


Ich glaube mein Linux wird in der nächsten Zeit für alles außer Games herhalten müssen  
So sicher fühle ich mich mit MSE dann doch nicht


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ja hab ich jetzt auch gelesen. Aber der Trojaner sollte doch nicht einfach downloadbar sein, grade weil der Einsatz gerichtlich erlaubt werden muss. Soweit ich weiss muss das System dann gezielt infiziert werden.
Oder wollen die jetzt erstmal alle Systeme vorab mal "impfen"?

Ich mein, wenn man den getarnten Trojaner im Installer (scuinst.exe ) versteckt, und den dann etliche downloaden, kann das doch nicht gesetzeskonform sein.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (18. Oktober 2011)

Die A.... kommen sowieso ungestraft davon, da wird schnell ein Gesetzt verabschiedet, um ja keine Probleme zubekommen. Was für ein Staat. Ich zieh nach India


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. 
Wenn dann wirklich mal was raus kommt, war es sicher nur ein Versehen.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (18. Oktober 2011)

Aber eins verstehe ich nicht, wieso wird behauptet das das der Trojaner nach  gewissen programmen sucht um diese auszuspionieren ...den das das ist schlicht weg flasch ( nach meine Meinung ).Jedes verdammte Rootkit kann seit 20 Jahren alle  aktiven Prozesse auflisten und dann kann man auch den Prozess belauschen.


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

Zum Glück nutze ich Teamspeak und Trillian um meine Verbrechen auf deutsche Politiker vorzubereiten


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Ich mein, wenn man den getarnten Trojaner im Installer (scuinst.exe ) versteckt, und den dann etliche downloaden, kann das doch nicht gesetzeskonform sein.


 
Böse gesagt: Und wen interessiert das wenn der Staat es tut?

Wenn da solche Dinge geschehen werden 99,995% davon vertuscht. WENN mal jemand klagt wird der Fall wegen Irrtums geschlossen oder derjenige bekommt eine kleine Summe als Entschädigung. Und was passiert wenn es an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt sieht man ja im Moment: Es wird alles dementiert, CDU Politiker bescheinigen dem CCC ein "falsch verstandenes Freiheitsverständnis" und am Ende wird wieder alles unter dem Teppich verschwinden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Zum Glück nutze ich Teamspeak und Trillian um meine Verbrechen auf deutsche Politiker vorzubereiten


Du hast PCGHX vergessen.


----------



## zøtac (18. Oktober 2011)

Wer plant denn seinen Terroristischen Akt des Terrors heute noch über Windows?


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. Oktober 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wer plant denn seinen Terroristischen Akt des Terrors heute noch über Windows?


 
Wahrscheinlich niemand und das ist ja das schlimme. Der Staat weis das und gibt trotzdem so einen Trojaner in Auftrag und wie er ja immer verspricht *_achtung Ironie_* nur zur Terrorbekämpfung


----------



## Pal_Calimero (18. Oktober 2011)

Naja, für mich gehört der Typ ( der das Staatstrojaner  verteigt hat ersch***en oder direkt in die Wüste ausgesetzt ) ein passenden Artikel hab ich auch noch: Eine gefahr für die Demokratie - Art 20 GG


----------



## scythe92 (18. Oktober 2011)

Das wird ja immer abgedrehter!
Ich warte echt schon darauf das, während ich vorm Pott stehe und Pisse, mir die Merkel, der Fipsi und der Wulff abwechselnd ihren Finger in meinen Arsch stecken, um nach irgendwelchen Terror-Wanzen zu suchen


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

Wo ich gerade die Exe sehe "scuinst.exe" . Mir kommt es so vor als hätte ich was mit gleichen/ähnlichen Namen die Tage mal aus meinem Autostart gelöscht....


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Oktober 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Böse gesagt: Und wen interessiert das wenn der Staat es tut?
> 
> Wenn da solche Dinge geschehen werden 99,995% davon vertuscht. WENN mal jemand klagt wird der Fall wegen Irrtums geschlossen oder derjenige bekommt eine kleine Summe als Entschädigung. Und was passiert wenn es an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt sieht man ja im Moment: Es wird alles dementiert, CDU Politiker bescheinigen dem CCC ein "falsch verstandenes Freiheitsverständnis" und am Ende wird wieder alles unter dem Teppich verschwinden.


 
Naja, damit hast du leider nicht Unrecht.

Vielleicht sollte man sich auch mit dem Trojaner nen Spass erlauben,...
Ich infizieren 5 oder 6 meiner Systeme, jedes bekommt nen Scype-Acount, dann lasse ich die miteinander telefonieren und einfach nen WAV in der Endlosschleife laufen: Ich seid dumme Wi.....!
Einfach mal den Empfänger so richtig schön zuspammen


----------



## spionkaese (18. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade die Exe sehe "scuinst.exe" . Mir kommt es so vor als hätte ich was mit gleichen/ähnlichen Namen die Tage mal aus meinem Autostart gelöscht....


Das fällt wahrscheinlich eher unter Verfolgungswahn.
Warum sollte der INSTALLER im Autostart liegen


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Weil dort die wenigsten nachsehen.


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

naja, damit das Programm auch immer schön bei Systemstart online ist 

Zertifikate faken, Windowskern knacken, aber innen Autostart-Ordner ablegen....
Das trau ich denen fast schon zu!


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Das fällt wahrscheinlich eher unter Verfolgungswahn.
> Warum sollte der INSTALLER im Autostart liegen


 
Ja, das wäre ja schön dumm,...

Wer aber jetzt schon an Paranoia leiden sollte.

Einfach mal certmgr.msc ausführen und dann nach dem Herausgeber: Goose Cert suchen 

Edit. Bei nem Treffer würde ich mir Sorgen machen!


----------



## computertod (18. Oktober 2011)

also von den genannten Prozessen laufen bei mir genau 2: firefox.exe und explorer.exe
allerdings benutzte ich firefox nur für Downloads von youtube, und was will der aus der explorer.exe ausspionieren?


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> naja, damit das Programm auch immer schön bei Systemstart online ist
> 
> Zertifikate faken, Windowskern knacken, aber innen Autostart-Ordner ablegen....
> Das trau ich denen fast schon zu!


Am besten versteckt man es dort, wo man es am wenigsten erwartet.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Oktober 2011)

Z.B. deine Eingaben die du machst und Seiten die du öffnest, nur mal so...

Aber wenn der Trojaner sich echt so installieren lässt, über ein Zertifikat, dann ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich nen schlauer Coder, Gott weiss es gibt sie, das Teil zerlegt und das dann für eigene Zwecke missbraucht wird...


----------



## ph1driver (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Am besten versteckt man es dort, wo man es am wenigsten erwartet.



Ja auf dem Desktop, oder in den Eigenen Dateien


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht kommt er ja mit den Windows Updates, dann wäre auch die Frage bezüglich der Rechte von MS geklärt.


----------



## spionkaese (18. Oktober 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das wäre ja schön dumm,...
> 
> Wer aber jetzt schon an Paranoia leiden sollte.
> 
> ...



Müsste man ein Zertifikat nicht eigentlich auch deaktivieren können, seitens MS?
Damit hätte sich das ganze dann für ne Weile erledigt.


----------



## ph1driver (18. Oktober 2011)

Microsoft Bundestrojaner (KB666)Öffnet Sicherheitslücken zum sicheren durchstöbern von außen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Meldung von Kaspersky: bundestrojaner.exe ist sicher 
Irgendwie würde es mich aber nicht wundern, wenn da MS mit drin steckt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Müsste man ein Zertifikat nicht eigentlich auch deaktivieren können, seitens MS?
> Damit hätte sich das ganze dann für ne Weile erledigt.


 
Also selber macht man da nix... Unter dem Punkt "Alle Aufgaben", unter Aktion, können sich wohl Zertifikate automatisch registrieren und abrufen.

Theoretisch sollte aber ein geblocktes Zertifikat eine Installation verhindern.
Allerdings könnte man dann ja mehrere Zertifikate faken um Zugriff zu erlangen.

Edit: 





> Meldung von Kaspersky: bundestrojaner.exe ist sicher
> Irgendwie würde es mich aber nicht wundern, wenn da MS mit drin steckt.



Naja, der Trojaner würde sich ja durch nen Download nicht nur in Deutschland verbreiten....


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Also selber macht man da nix... Unter dem Punkt "Alle Aufgaben", unter Aktion, können sich wohl Zertifikate automatisch registrieren und abrufen.
> 
> Theoretisch sollte aber ein geblocktes Zertifikat eine Installation verhindern.
> Allerdings könnte man dann ja mehrere Zertifikate faken um Zugriff zu erlangen.
> ...




Naja, in China hätte ich dafür verwendung. Um mal auszuspionieren, was die von uns auspioniert haben


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Oktober 2011)

Microsoft wird den Teufel tun und gegen den Trojaner etwas unternehmen.
Die habe lang genug darum gekämpft, das in Behörden Windows und nicht Linux genutzt wird


----------



## Pal_Calimero (18. Oktober 2011)

Hier die Petition dazu: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...fung-der-anti-terror-gesetze.html#post3546181


----------



## spionkaese (18. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft wird den Teufel tun und gegen den Trojaner etwas unternehmen.
> Die habe lang genug darum gekämpft, das in Behörden Windows und nicht Linux genutzt wird


Das wird sich nicht ändern.
Linux wäre für die Behörden schlimmer als für MS.
Der Image Schaden wäre aber immens.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Muahahaha | Kaspersky entdeckt neue Staatstrojaner-V... | heise security news-Foren


Erschütternd aber |o| zugleich! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## derP4computer (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde mir zukünftig alle Themen/Seiten von PCGH speichern und nur noch offline posten. 

Man sollte in Berlin mal richtig aufräumen.
Diese s..... Regierung wird immer dreister, Wasser predigen und Sekt saufen, das geht einfach zu weit.
Das sich die deutsche Bevölkerung wirklich alles gefallen lässt, trägt gerade dazu bei.
Ist schon zum aus dem Fenster springen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird sich nicht ändern.
> Linux wäre für die Behörden schlimmer als für MS.
> Der Image Schaden wäre aber immens.



Sie müssen es ja nichtmal machen, sondern nur damit drohen 

Genauso wie ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann, dass Sie sämtliche Anti-Virenhersteller dazu zwingen, den Trojaner nicht mehr zu erkennen oder eben den Verkauf in D untersagen.


----------



## spionkaese (18. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Sie müssen es ja nichtmal machen, sondern nur damit drohen
> 
> Genauso wie ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann, dass Sie sämtliche Anti-Virenhersteller dazu zwingen, den Trojaner nicht mehr zu erkennen oder eben den Verkauf in D untersagen.


Ich denke die Lizenzen sind schon gekauft. Und bis zum nächsten aufrüsten (~7 Jahre) sollten wir ne andere Regierung haben.
Für ein Verbot bräuchten sie ne Grundlage, und die ist hier imo nicht gegeben.


----------



## art90 (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Auftrag an Digitask ist 2 Millionen!! € wert. Steuerverschwendung, die endlich strafbar gemacht werden sollte.

2 Millionen sind für DLand natürlich nicht viel, aber die Summe machts. An allen Enden wird nach dem Motto "ist ja nich mein Geld" Steuergeld zum Fenster rausgeworfen. Und dann wundert man sich, dass die "Konjunkturlokomotive" selber rote Zahlen schreibt.


----------



## Cosmas (19. Oktober 2011)

tja, wenn es nach unserem staat geht, hätten die bereits seit ner weile amerikanische software im einsatz und mindestens amerikanische verhältnisse. soll heissen, wir würden ALLE bereits massiv überwacht werden, CIA, NSA und co, haben diverse programme am laufen die nicht nur in amerika, sondern auch in D e-mails überwachen, gespräche belauschen usw.

stasi 2.0 reicht bei weitem nicht, eher stasi 3.0, orwell oder V for Vendetta, das sind die visionen unserer politiker.
unsere regierung arbeitet schon seit ewigkeiten daran uns wieder ins menschenrechtliche mittelalter zu schicken, antiterror, antinazi, antikipo und co, sind alles nur meilensteine auf dem weg dahin.
dazu ein wenig panik und angst geschürt, passend zu irgendwelchen angelegenheiten, werden plötzlich bomben gefunden oder "terrorzellen" entdeckt, nur um zu suggerieren, das unsere sicherheit und gleichzeitige freiheit, ohne ihre massnahmen, nicht möglich wären.

zensur/bevormundung/überwachung sind die kleinen schwestern der inquisition und das eingeständnis, das unsere regierung nur über sklaven herrschen, statt mit freien bürgern leben kann.


----------



## PC-Profi (19. Oktober 2011)

ich finde das echt unmöglich was die machen...
da kann mann ja gleich wanzen in jeder wohnung anbringen....
teroristen hin oder her...
irgendwann ist schluss mit lustig... 

PS:das Kaspersky einen von dehnen gefunden hat ist nur die Spitze des eis Berges...


----------



## iP Man (19. Oktober 2011)

naja irgendwie dumm der scheiss trojaner... ich glaube ein terrorist nutzt sicher nicht das internet


----------



## Intelfan (19. Oktober 2011)

Das ist so lächerlich. Gelder verschwenden für so einen Müll. Wenn wir den Trojaner anschaffen können die gleich noch n paar Milliarden für die neue Stasi 2.0 ausgeben und damit sind wir dann Ruck Zuck bei DDR 2.0. 

Ich finde das absolut lächerlich und hat meiner Meinung nach nichts, aber auch wirklich nichts mit Terrorbekämpfung zu tun. Ich meine, es ist bekannt das es diesen Trojaner gibt. Welcher hirnverbrante Idiot nutzt denn dann bitte noch das Internet zum Planen von Terroranschlägen? 

Das traurige ist nur das niemand was dagegen tun kan  So viel dann zu "Volksherrschaft"..


----------



## Nefilim (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Verstößt es eigentlich gegen die Rechte von MS, wenn der Staat deren Software manipuliert?


 
Auf jeden fall hat M$ mehr geld und technisches Know-How als der Staat. Wird Bill Gates unser retter?!


----------



## Nefilim (19. Oktober 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Das ist so lächerlich. Gelder verschwenden für so einen Müll. Wenn wir den Trojaner anschaffen können die gleich noch n paar Milliarden für die neue Stasi 2.0 ausgeben und damit sind wir dann Ruck Zuck bei DDR 2.0.
> 
> Ich finde das absolut lächerlich und hat meiner Meinung nach nichts, aber auch wirklich nichts mit Terrorbekämpfung zu tun. Ich meine, es ist bekannt das es diesen Trojaner gibt. Welcher hirnverbrante Idiot nutzt denn dann bitte noch das Internet zum Planen von Terroranschlägen?
> 
> Das traurige ist nur das niemand was dagegen tun kan  So viel dann zu "Volksherrschaft"..


 
Schau nach Libyen dann weißt du was du tun kannst wenn DDR 2.0 geboren wird! Noch ist jede Diktatur gefallen!!! 
Und im Grundgesetz steht das man dieses zu Schützen hat vor den feinden der Demokratie und der Freiheit und denen die es bedrohen der Schutz des selbigen aberkannt werden kann! Sprich... denen hauen wir dann die Schnauze so richtig ein was  und Karlsruhe wird uns recht geben!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (19. Oktober 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> tja, wenn es nach unserem staat geht, hätten die bereits seit ner weile amerikanische software im einsatz und mindestens amerikanische verhältnisse. soll heissen, wir würden ALLE bereits massiv überwacht werden, CIA, NSA und co, haben diverse programme am laufen die nicht nur in amerika, sondern auch in D e-mails überwachen, gespräche belauschen usw.
> 
> stasi 2.0 reicht bei weitem nicht, eher stasi 3.0, orwell oder V for Vendetta, das sind die visionen unserer politiker.
> unsere regierung arbeitet schon seit ewigkeiten daran uns wieder ins menschenrechtliche mittelalter zu schicken, antiterror, antinazi, antikipo und co, sind alles nur meilensteine auf dem weg dahin.
> ...



Es gibt genug filme die unsere zukunft leider schon sehr gut zeigen.
Demolition Mann , minority report , im namen der rose , usw sind filme die das wieder spiegeln auf was wir uns wieder hinbewegen. moderne sklavenhaltung.


----------



## Axel_Foly (19. Oktober 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre ja schön dumm,...
> 
> Wer aber jetzt schon an Paranoia leiden sollte.
> 
> ...



kann man da irgendwie Goose Cert als nicht vertrauenswürdig reinbringen?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Oktober 2011)

Nefilim schrieb:
			
		

> Und im Grundgesetz steht das man dieses zu Schützen hat vor den feinden der Demokratie und der Freiheit und denen die es bedrohen der Schutz des selbigen aberkannt werden kann!


Aber nur wenn "es keine andere möglichkeit gibt"


----------



## noxXx (19. Oktober 2011)

Könnte M$ die nicht verklagen wenn die an der Treibersignierungsgeschichte von Win rumfummeln? Ich glaub nicht, dass die mehr als eine Benutzerlizenz für alle Windowse haben, und solche Änderungen müssten ja eigentlich gegen die Lizenzvereinbarung sein?


----------



## RedBrain (19. Oktober 2011)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Die Antivirensoftwareschmiede Kaspersky hat eine neue Version des sogenannten Staatstrojaners entdeckt.
> *Das neue an der Version ist, das sie auch unter einem 64 Bit Windows funktioniert. Dazu muss unter anderem die Treibersignaturerkennung von Windows manipuliert werden.* ...


 

  Das ist eine Frechheit, ein Bundestrojaner mit verheerender Sicherheitslücken in 64bit System einzuspeisen! D:

EDIT: Da muss Microsoft was unternehmen! :O


----------



## noxXx (19. Oktober 2011)

sag ich ja, wobei die ja selbst auch datensammler sind :/


----------



## Intelfan (19. Oktober 2011)

noxXx schrieb:


> sag ich ja, wobei die ja selbst auch datensammler sind :/


 
Lieber M$ als die Regierung


----------



## Stillfreemc (19. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Muahahaha | Kaspersky entdeckt neue Staatstrojaner-V... | heise security news-Foren



Wenns nicht so traurig wäre könnt ich ja direkt mitlachen.

Da kannst du mal sehen welchen IDIOTEN die so ein mächtiges werkzeug in die hand geben.


----------



## Raeven (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Bundestrojaner ist doch nur dazu gedacht uns zu kontrollieren und einer Meinungsmache entgegenzuwirken. Da wird mit allen Mitteln seitens der Politik von den wichtigen Problemem abgelenkt. Mittlerweile komm ich mir nur noch verars.... vor.   Rente mit 67, Autobahngebühr, gläserner Patient etc. und dann ist mal wieder die Kohle alle, weil die armen Griechen es jetzt brauchen. Da lob ich mir die Aktion der Piraten mit der Anzeige gegen diese selbsternannten Spione.


----------



## Progs-ID (20. Oktober 2011)

Hoffen wir, das die Klage der Piraten gegen den bayerischen Innenminister Erfolg hat und die Profis des CCC und der verschiedenen Virenprogrammentwickler weiter so gute Arbeit machen. 

Meiner Meinung hat der Staat schon lange jegliche Grenzen überschritten.


----------



## CryxDX2 (20. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Da soll jemand noch behaupten Kaspersky sei nur ein besserer Pop up Blocker.
> Bei den Entwickler unmöglich.


 

Das war ich und ist ja auch so. 
Also bei mir kommt nur brain.exe und mind.bat auf dem Rechner, dazu ein VM Server über den ich online gehe und schon ist schick. Ach ha tunneln kann man ja auch machen, ist gleucg nak etwas anderes.
Mit den heutigen Internetzugängen geht das ja schnell.


----------

